# Lin Yu Chun (If you haven't seen this, you need to)



## Ethan Rosen (Apr 9, 2010)

Seriously, if you have not seen this yet
do so now


----------



## 4Chan (Apr 9, 2010)

Please tell me that it's lip synching.

.-.

EDIT: That's incredible!


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Apr 9, 2010)

...(speechless)


----------



## dannyz0r (Apr 9, 2010)

Oh wow my friend just told me about this today and you reminded me of it.


----------



## Kian (Apr 9, 2010)

my mind is officially blown.


----------



## Thomas09 (Apr 9, 2010)

I woke up to that sound from my parents watching TV >_>


----------



## SuperNerd (Apr 9, 2010)

My life is complete. Time for bed.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Apr 9, 2010)

oh...my...


----------



## daniel0731ex (Apr 9, 2010)

so its like the britishs got talent thingy except with a taiwanese guy?


----------



## Neo63 (Apr 9, 2010)

wow...just wow..


----------



## megaminxwin (Apr 9, 2010)

Taiwanese version of Susan Boyle.

Wow...


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Apr 9, 2010)

This doesn't impress me anymore. What's next some kind of Nigerian girl that sings like Pavarotii?


----------



## Dene (Apr 9, 2010)

Man that was very impressive. Although to compare anyone to Whitney Houston is a bit unfair to be honest.


----------



## Haste_cube (Apr 9, 2010)

oh wow!.. that was just awesome


----------



## Andreaillest (Apr 9, 2010)

Sort of looks like Rock Lee with the hair.
Amazing though. Mind=Blown.


----------



## Edward (Apr 9, 2010)

*Claps loudly and starts screaming for more*


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 9, 2010)

wtf awesome


----------



## Hiero (Apr 9, 2010)

luisgepeto said:


> This doesn't impress me anymore. What's next some kind of Nigerian girl that sings like Pavarotii?




Every week they come out with something like this. Doesn't it get old? I was waiting for the funny or interesting part and was dissapointed. I coulda put the original song and heard the same thing. I thought he was gonna start with this and then cut to Vanilla Ice, then cut to Spice Girls and do all the dances correctly for each song.


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 9, 2010)

luisgepeto said:


> This doesn't impress me anymore. What's next some kind of Nigerian girl that sings like Pavarotii?



Doesn't impress you... anymore?


They've got talent!


----------



## Stefan (Apr 9, 2010)

Meh.






Don't know which of the two is better, but this one surprised me more.


----------



## r_517 (Apr 9, 2010)

oh my


----------



## oskarasbrink (Apr 9, 2010)

moving his face like tat all the time made me think of south park haha


----------



## andyt1992 (Apr 9, 2010)

If you close your eyes he sounds like a woman!


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Apr 10, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> Meh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is he a castrato or something?
Man surely that was wierd


----------



## coinman (Apr 13, 2010)

luisgepeto said:


> I coulda put the original song and heard the same thing.



So you think he sounds like Dolly Parton? www.x.se/kqs7 That's the original 

In Sweden got talent this year a 48 years old male nurse sowed up. A Swedish Paul Potts? What du you think? 

www.x.se/vtq 
Skip the first 50 seconds if you don't understand swedish. 

He originates from Chile but has lived in sweden for a long time.


----------



## Joël (Apr 14, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> Meh.
> 
> P-ZjOEk4-dI
> 
> Don't know which of the two is better, but this one surprised me more.



Wow, that one is quite surprising indeed!! Tnx for sharing..


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 15, 2010)

heheh...


----------



## VP7 (Apr 15, 2010)

Ethan Rosen said:


> Seriously, if you have not seen this yet
> do so now



He's gotta have a bowtie wrapped around
"something else" to hit the high notes. 





[/QUOTE]


----------



## riffz (Apr 15, 2010)

That was great.



StefanPochmann said:


> Don't know which of the two is better, but this one surprised me more.



I have to agree with you.


----------

